# Transparent fins???



## DChemE18 (Jun 5, 2015)

Tank Size: 5 Gallon
Heater: Yes, 80F-82F
Filter: Yes, and carbon in filter
Decorations: Artificial plants (Soft-medium Soft) and a small plastic (hermit-crab) house
Tankmate: African Dwarf Frog
Food: Freeze-dried blood worms, and color enhancing flakes
Misc.: Water treatment to remove chlorine in tap water.
I keep the tank light off due to stress.
Betta has a super healthy appetite.

I use a pH correcting fluid every week (have only put it in for 1 week, will continue). Do not know pH (or nitrate) levels themselves.

Now, the problem... 
My blue Betta, whom I have loved for about 3 months, has bitten his fins a few times in the past because I was away for a few days. I assume he was frustrated with me for leaving. I treated him with Melafix, but his fins grew back clear. Now, his dorsal fin has turned completely clear by itself and is starting to migrate into his scales below his dorsal fins and turning them white. There is no fuzz and no tears in his fins. I'm afraid I'm going to lose him . He is very active and acting quite normal, so I'm not sure what could be causing this. The frog was just added to the tank a week ago, but the clear fins started way before the frog. They seem to get along now, so I don't see that being an issue.

Any ideas???


I added a picture. I turned the tank light on to get a better picture. The light behind him makes his scales look yellow in the spot under his dorsal fin, it is actually white. Bad picture, but you can see what i mean by the transparency.... Oh, and Mr. Froggy in the background :-D


----------



## TenaciousB (Aug 11, 2015)

A few of my bettas have gone through color changes. My boyfriend's butterfly lost all of the white at tips of his fins, then they grew twice the length and the white is back again. A small pearl and blue male I adopted has grown twice in size and now has red dots on his fins-I think he has what is called a jumping gene. I have heard of bettas changing colors but I am not sure about completely clear-the only time I have personally seen clear fins was when one of the fish had fin rot. 

You need to check the nitrites, nitrates, ammonia and pH in your tank.


----------

